
Ask HN: Suggestions for a first Tensorflow project? - wuliwong
I would like to gain some experience by building an application using Tensorflow and deploying it on AWS servers. I was hoping for some suggestions as far as what to build. Feel free to be as detailed on general as possible. I imagine I will wind up doing a series of projects, adding different tools&#x2F;techniques as I go.<p>One idea I had was to do handwriting recognition. A user could upload an image of handwriting and the application would return the text in the image. Maybe this is a reasonable place to start?<p>A note about my experience: I am an experienced &quot;full stack&quot; web developer with a Ph.D. in physics. I have a good deal of scientific programming experience but not much in the way of machine learning. I have some professional experience in my current job building the architecture around the models that our data scientists produce.
======
samstave
Upload a picture of what you have in your grocery cart and have it identify
the products within the cart. Or alternately, upload a picture of the receipt
for a grocery purchase - and keep an inventory of what food/ingredients you
then have in stock from the receipt to be able to suggest recipes from. Allow
for the repurchase of items from the receipts - have the system monitor what
the original price was for the item and check amazon to find a better deal and
alert you when that thing that you bought is now cheaper. Have it keep track
of how often you buy something and build a predictive shopping list each month
based on your rate of previous consumption.

Upload a picture of the receipt of your restaurant bills, and keep track of
the types of foods eaten over time, how much you paid for them and maybe what
your caloric intake was based on that information.

~~~
wuliwong
I've been focusing a lot more on my finances and budget lately, the idea of
taking pictures of bills and receipts and implementing some forecasting and
behavior tracking based on that sounds interesting.

~~~
samstave
You might want to see my other post here with some links...

